# MAC -  Prep + Prime Future Lengh Lash Serum - August 2011



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

Place all your *Lash Serum* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


 	 		Check out the *Lash Serum* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Prep + Prime Future Lengh Lash Serum Discussion


----------

